# Better Loupe Suggestions Please



## DaveA (Jan 24, 2012)

I have been using some cheapish double eyeglass loupes for a while and up to a point they are ok. But sometimes they are a bit awkward as the clip that holds them to my specs moves when switching between the two lenses, usually at the most inoportune moment . I am thinking about upgrading to something better but am not sure what I should get. Something that I could wear with my specs would be good. I was looking at some that come with a wire headband and there is also the Optivision visor type but they are quite expensive. What do people recommend? And how about strengths, something like a 4x and a 10x be suitable for most things. I did buy some cheap 20x spectacle type but you need to be so close to the object there is no room to use any tools, half expected they would be useless but thought for the price it was worth it for the experience.

Glad for any advice,

thanks.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

I have a stereo zoom microscope. Zoom range of 0.75 to 3.4 combined with 10x oculars, resulting in a range of 7.5 to 34.










An example of a watch movement, taken with the camera attached to the scope.










Later,

William


----------



## DaveA (Jan 24, 2012)

Thanks, that looks very nice. Not sure my budget will allow such a thing though.

Something more modest will have to do me.


----------



## jakej106 (Mar 25, 2013)

Can you hold an eyeglass in with your angry pirate face (my pet name for holding in by scrunching up your face) or do you need a clip? H.s.walsh do a lovely range including a wooden one 10x which I think was Â£15. But doesn't have a clip.


----------



## DaveA (Jan 24, 2012)

I don't think I can. Haven't tried to be honest but find with my spec fitting ones I can't help but screw the other eye shut. God knows how my face would feel scrunching two eyes together. I can only imagine it would look like someone with a bad case of constipation :lol:

Do Walsh have any clip on types? I'll have a look anyways.

Cheers.


----------



## jakej106 (Mar 25, 2013)

Yeah they should do.


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

William, is it viable to work under that set up? ....How much free space would you have between the watch and the optics?

..thanks


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

DavidH said:


> William, is it viable to work under that set up? ....How much free space would you have between the watch and the optics?
> 
> ..thanks


David, in my set-up below, I have a 0.5X objective (black ring) on the base of the binocular unit which doubles the normal working distance to 160mm; the downside is that it reduces maximium magnification but that is not a problem with the x20 Wide Field eye pieces. The only time I remove the bottom 0.5X objective is when I need maximium magnification to check the teeth on an index wheel.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

DavidH said:


> William, is it viable to work under that set up? ....How much free space would you have between the watch and the optics?
> 
> ..thanks


A little more than 3 inches. It is rather nice compared to a loupe, considering the subject is well lighted and stays put. I can also run the feed from the camera to my monitor. Mine is an old American built piece of lab equipment and was a pretty good deal.

As you can see with Paul's boom mount, there is no end to fixtures and accessories. Your wallet is the real limitation. 

Later,

William


----------



## DaveA (Jan 24, 2012)

These look fantastic ^^. Very jealous. But I am having to keep my feet planted firmly on the ground and not get carried away. I couldn't help looking around though and found this, not quite as upmarket as your examples.

http://www.quicktest.co.uk/acatalog/template-for-microscopes.--Do-not-upload.-nk_1304_1.html#SID=219#SID=219

Would it do?

Anyway, in the meantime I have ordered myself a Bausch and Lomb 4x eyeglass and would like to get a headband type holder for it. B&L have one of their own, but it is not a wire, more like an elasticated band. As I wear specs I wondered whether this type would be suitable as it looks as if it might interfere with the frame of the glasses. Would I be better off just getting a wire type?

Thanks


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

I have a multi-lens optivisor that I bought on ebay. The one I have allows you to fit two lenses at once, so you can get pretty good magnification.

I have to take my specs off when I use it though as I'm starting to get near-sighted.

Re the microscope above - that looks like a scientific microscope. The distance between the optic and object will be too small for you to do any work. They're designed for viewing slides. Have a look for an inspection stereo microscope.


----------



## DaveA (Jan 24, 2012)

Optivisors look good too. So can you see through them in "3d" as it were, like normal vision only magnified? I still find using one eye a bit of a hinderance sometimes.


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

Thanks Will and Paul for showing those.

Another question, if you lift or tilt the work does it loose focus?


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

The depth of field is quite narrow on a microscope. Due to the magnification factor, the field of view is quite tight, therefore gross movements are not very practical.

Later,

William


----------

